# Pricing tile based on size.



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

So I'm creating a spreadsheet for myself to do tile floor estimates on the spot. It has a count for registers, doorways, profiles, cut edges, etc. I also want to have the common sizes of tile have a "multiplying" factor assigned to them. For example, I use 12x12 tile as a base number, I assign it as 1. 12x24 tile is more complicated to lay, so it gets a 1.2. 
My question is; if you had to rank the common sizes of tile by difficulty to lay, what would your list be?
Mine in order of easiest to hardest; 12x12, 16x16, 12x24, 24x24, 6x6, 4x12, and long plank being the most difficult.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not sure if it's really the size that makes a tile more or less difficult to install. More times than not, it's the type of tile that will elevate difficulty. 

A big box store tile with rectified edges and a smooth finish might be very hard to install because of inconsistent sizing and the rectified with smooth tend to be more tedious. 

I know a la carte pricing is ideal but I can't do it. There are always too many variables that can make or break you making money. 

Sorry I'm no help but I don't quote a price until I know what I'm installing, regardless of size.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

angus242 said:


> Not sure if it's really the size that makes a tile more or less difficult to install. More times than not, it's the type of tile that will elevate difficulty.
> 
> A big box store tile with rectified edges and a smooth finish might be very hard to install because of inconsistent sizing and the rectified with smooth tend to be more tedious.
> 
> ...



I follow you, and I totally agree. But I'm looking to streamline my estimating. If it turns out that the tile is crap, I'll charge more for it. But I'd like to be able to pump out accurate numbers on the spot.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

If we start estimating based on tile size we're screwed.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I follow you, and I totally agree. But I'm looking to streamline my estimating. If it turns out that the tile is crap, I'll charge more for it. But I'd like to be able to pump out accurate numbers on the spot.


I suggest considering a per day pricing structure: 
1 day for demo
.5 for underlayment
2 days for tile install
1 day for grout & clean up

At that point you can adjust the daily pricing for more difficult situations, say if your cutting station is far away, if you are doing stone instead of ceramic, site or time restrictions, etc.

Maybe you are in a location where typical tiling rates are competitive and rather low. You could adjust pricing per day based on the task. Maybe demo pricing is lower. Example numbers

Day 1: Demo = $250
Day 2: Underlayment = $150
Day 3: Tile install = $300
Day 4: Tile install = $300
Day 5: Grout = $200
Add materials, overhead and profit

If you have something more difficult, just adjust the single price. Say you need to do some subfloor repairs.
Day 2: Underlayment = $300

No need to ultra-break down the numbers, just make sure you are estimating your days correctly. You have more wiggle room with a per-day matrix than a per sq ft or per tile size.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Taylor,
Whats the advantage of pumping out a estimate on the spot? 

A la carte pricing sorta works but just figuring how long it will take and how much you want to make per day is more of the way I do it. That gets me in the ballpark and then I fine tune it from there for a final $$$.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

avenge said:


> If we start estimating based on tile size we're screwed.


So installing 4x4 versus 12x12 isn't a factor for you. Sure is for me. When I have to set 4 times the tile my price goes up. Same for larger format. More time consuming on the prep.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Craig has fixed tile pricing.

But I'm with Angus. I base on number of days to install.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

TNT said:


> Craig has fixed tile pricing.


Uh sort of. For my commercial work i do have fixed prices. The fixed price i set has been generated based on all the factors that have been discussed previously as in kind of tile,substrate,complexity of the layout, repetition(# of stores we have done before)...etc.

With my resi work i go by the Angus method.


Me said:


> figuring how long it will take and how much you want to make per day is more of the way I do it.


So i guess mine is a hybrid system.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> Uh sort of. For my commercial work i do have fixed prices. The fixed price i set has been generated based on all the factors that have been discussed previously as in kind of tile,substrate,complexity of the layout, repetition(# of stores we have done before)...etc.
> 
> With my resi work i go by the Angus method.
> So i guess mine is a hybrid system.


I was referring to Charimon


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

12 x 12 is my base for tiling. How many pieces of subway tile make up a 12 x 12 ? Eight pieces. That's 8x I'm picking up a tile to set.More labor.

how many steps to the kitchen or bath makes a big difference to me incase my wet saw needs to be used.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

*Pricing Tile Based On Size.*



Evan1968 said:


> Taylor,
> 
> Whats the advantage of pumping out a estimate on the spot?
> 
> ...



What I'm trying to do is cut down the amount of time I sit in my office doing estimates. There are a few types of jobs that people have a very skewed perspective of cost on, and tile is one of them. I want to be able to give them a reasonably accurate number on the spot. If they like that number I will go home and do my own estimate. I agree with most of you guys on estimating based on time, and that is how I do mine. 
I'm just tired of writing detailed estimates for people who are out to lunch on what things cost.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So installing 4x4 versus 12x12 isn't a factor for you. Sure is for me. When I have to set 4 times the tile my price goes up. Same for larger format. More time consuming on the prep.


I have always said this from day one about per sq ft pricing. 

The reality is it's pretty rare to install tiles that small these days. I get the occasional subway shower but I hardly ever even do 12x12's anymore. (back splashes aside). 

That's when I went to per day pricing. You can adjust a lot more within an entire day than a per tile structure. Of course the tile size makes a difference. But so do many other factors. Take everything into account and just put a single number on it & that makes for a pretty easy way to estimate. 

He has some of the coolest tools so Charimon is an anomaly :laughing:
There are times, especially with a GC that you need a la carte pricing. But for occasional residential tile work, per day works.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So installing 4x4 versus 12x12 isn't a factor for you. Sure is for me. When I have to set 4 times the tile my price goes up. Same for larger format. More time consuming on the prep.


I meant based on tile size alone, I would hate to see a day I have to compete when tile estimates are given on tile sizes with no other variables factored into an estimate. To me that's like estimating based on square footage which I never do on any project not just tile.

I don't have a set price based on tile size that's just not gonna work for me. I rarely know at the time of the estimate what exactly I'm laying, I may be given an idea but that's likely to change as will my estimate.


----------

